# 2022 maple season boil number 1



## sprucegum (Feb 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 19, 2022)

sprucegum said:


> View attachment 222914

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2022)

If you start selling this stuff again I would want a couple gallons of extra dark.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 19, 2022)

I'll get in line for some as well.


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 19, 2022)

Sign me up!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2022)

I just ordered a gallon! Good stuff for sure. I find that if I put it in Mason jars and put it in the freezer for storage it doesn't crystallize. Unless you like maple rock candy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 19, 2022)

My sons website appears in my signature line, if you can't find it I will email the web address to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 19, 2022)

I'll be ordering soon. That maple cream and apple pie cream sounds really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 19, 2022)

My transplanted brother who lives south of you near Lebanon is pumped up about the sugar season. 

He's increased his taps from 5 last year to 80 this year. He's rearing to go!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 20, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> My transplanted brother who lives south of you near Lebanon is pumped up about the sugar season.
> 
> He's increased his taps from 5 last year to 80 this year. He's rearing to go!


It's a slippery slope, my son started with a rented bush with a couple hundred taps. He now has around 8000 and owns all but 400 that he taps on my land.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 20, 2022)

Nobody boiling here yet, but did see line work last week. Time waits for nothing.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 21, 2022)

Oh man...I gotta get some taps in my 2 trees soon!!!

I ordered 2 gallons of a bunch of stuff. I wanted the glass jugs, but they were out of em in the dark robust....


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm not sure my son's wife is keeping her website up to date, I'm sure I saw dark robust on the shelf in glass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2022)

I had ordered in December.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 23, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> My transplanted brother who lives south of you near Lebanon is pumped up about the sugar season.
> 
> He's increased his taps from 5 last year to 80 this year. He's rearing to go!


Robert has collected 50 gallons so far


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 26, 2022)

My syrup came Friday! Yumm......thanks to you and your family.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 11, 2022)

And thats a wrap. 3500 gallons of sweet and sticky goodness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 11, 2022)

90 days from tap in to tap out eh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 11, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> 90 days from tap in to tap out eh?


Pretty close I guess. They are pulling taps and washing tanks this week. It's acceptable to tap in January but days that are warm enough to work with plastic tubing are pretty scarce that early in the season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 11, 2022)

That's awesome. Looks like mud season is in full swing. Aside from the several inches of rain in the past few days, we are just about through ours. 
3500 gallons finished or sap processed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 11, 2022)

3500 gallons of finished product from approx 8500 taps.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 11, 2022)

Works out to about 14,000 gallons of raw sap eh? My brother finished with ~6 gallons this year. Everything cleaned and put away

 




and his spoils of his labor

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 11, 2022)

sprucegum said:


> 3500 gallons of finished product from approx 8500 taps.


Wow.


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 11, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> Works out to about 14,000 gallons of raw sap eh? My brother finished with ~6 gallons this year


Probably closer to 175,000 - 200,000. It takes 50-60 gallons of sap for a gallon of syrup. His storage tanks hold around 16,000 gallons and when it's running good we use it all and process balls to the wall to keep them from running over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 11, 2022)

sprucegum said:


> Probably closer to 175,000 - 200,000. It takes 50-60 gallons of sap for a gallon of syrup. His storage tanks hold around 16,000 gallons and when it's running good we use it all and process balls to the wall to keep them from running over.


So I'd assume you tap lots of soft maple too based on those ratios.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 11, 2022)

sprucegum said:


> Probably closer to 175,000 - 200,000. It takes 50-60 gallons of sap for a gallon of syrup. His storage tanks hold around 16,000 gallons and when it's running good we use it all and process balls to the wall to keep them from running over.


Ooops I left a zero out! I was going by a 40/1 ratio. Should have been 140,000


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 12, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> Ooops I left a zero out! I was going by a 40/1 ratio. Should have been 140,000


40:1 is the norm for our area for just Sugar maple. Our Soft maple is closer to 55:1.


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 12, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> 40:1 is the norm for our area for just Sugar maple. Our Soft maple is closer to 55:1.


Sugar content varies throughout the season, with modern equipment we can economically process sap as low as 1 ⁰/⁰ . Early and late season sap will be very low and mid season is the highest. Before reverse osmosis came along we never bothered with the early and late stuff because it took too much time and fuel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 12, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> So I'd assume you tap lots of soft maple too based on those ratios.


Maybe a couple dozen that are in the way. We won't spend money on pipeline to target them.


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 12, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> Works out to about 14,000 gallons of raw sap eh? My brother finished with ~6 gallons this year. Everything cleaned and put awayView attachment 225473 View attachment 225474
> 
> 
> and his spoils of his labor
> ...


Pretty good haul for a few trees.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 12, 2022)

sprucegum said:


> Pretty good haul for a few trees.


Thanks. He was using a reverse osmosis filtering system which helps and hurts his production. When using it the concentrated quantity is cut in half, so he doesn't have enough to start his boil until later. Most of his raw sap was around 2%

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 12, 2022)

Just wondering ... do bears or other animals raid those bags of sap?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 12, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Just wondering ... do bears or other animals raid those bags of sap?


Yes, bears, birds, squirrels, foxes, fisher and sad to say, many more. Buckets, are not bothered as much and lines even less. The line issue is, moose, deer and bigum animals. Risks must be taken for rewards. Location has an impact as well.


----------

